# Are any LOOK frames still made in France?



## High Gear

I know my KG281 was. Looking through the "post your LOOK bike pic" You can see how the frame has changed over the years from the first post in 2004 to now. I was never one for the big tubing look on a road bike and am happy LOOK didn't take that rout. I have to say the 595 is a beautiful bike. Is it made in France?


----------



## edk

Most of the high end bikes are build in Tunesie (Africa) and painted in Nevers (France). Some of the lower end (566 ?!) are from the far-east.


----------



## High Gear

edk said:


> Most of the high end bikes are build in Tunesie (Africa) and painted in Nevers (France). Some of the lower end (566 ?!) are from the far-east.


Thats too bad.....


----------



## preacherman

edk said:


> Most of the high end bikes are build in Tunesie (Africa) and painted in Nevers (France). Some of the lower end (566 ?!) are from the far-east.


Why Africa? Does Look have its own factory there or are they outsourcing to another manufacturer?


----------



## Dave Hickey

preacherman said:


> Why Africa? Does Look have its own factory there or are they outsourcing to another manufacturer?



It's a LOOK owned factory...They built it a few years ago....


----------



## Undecided

High Gear said:


> Thats too bad.....


Why do you say that?


----------



## High Gear

Undecided said:


> Why do you say that?


Well, when I bought a frameset in the past. I enjoyed the idea that they had been made in Italy, Belgium and france by Italian,Belgian and French hands. Countries that have long history of pride in road bikes and racing. When I look at my Steel De Rosa I could guess that the person that welded that frame had passion for the Giro or that he may have been a second generation frame welder or even a past pro racer. I don't think we can say that for something being made in Africa. On the other hand, I'm sure the newer LOOK frames are made just as good as the ones made in France. I guess I'm a sentimental guy when it comes to my bikes and bike racing history.


----------



## merckxman

Keep in mind that Tunisia was a French Protectorate from 1881 to 1956, and that French is the language of business.


----------



## maximum7

No offense, but I get so tired of the "it's made in Asia" complaint. 
Almost every company that is making a carbon frame is out-sourcing to Asia. 
That doesn't mean Look didn't put in research and time and testing and draw up specifications for it to be built by.

Sure it would be cool it it was truly made in France or Italy, but it doesn't mean Look called the Far East carbon plant and said, "We need a bike. What do you got?"

You have the joy of owning a French built KG281, enjoy it. Meanwhile I'll just lumber along on my second rate 585.


----------



## ewitz

High Gear said:


> Well, when I bought a frameset in the past. I enjoyed the idea that they had been made in Italy, Belgium and france by Italian,Belgian and French hands. Countries that have long history of pride in road bikes and racing. When I look at my Steel De Rosa I could guess that the person that welded that frame had passion for the Giro or that he may have been a second generation frame welder or even a past pro racer. I don't think we can say that for something being made in Africa. On the other hand, I'm sure the newer LOOK frames are made just as good as the ones made in France. I guess I'm a sentimental guy when it comes to my bikes and bike racing history.


Even Time the last holdout of French manufacturers is building more models in Asia.

The Tunisian facility is a dedicated Look location. It's not like they switch production and start manufacturing another company's models. Methods and quality control are still controlled by Look.

I don't feel like my French built VXRS is any less French than my Tunisian built 585.


----------



## High Gear

maximum7 said:


> No offense, but I get so tired of the "it's made in Asia" complaint.
> Almost every company that is making a carbon frame is out-sourcing to Asia.
> That doesn't mean Look didn't put in research and time and testing and draw up specifications for it to be built by.
> 
> Sure it would be cool it it was truly made in France or Italy, but it doesn't mean Look called the Far East carbon plant and said, "We need a bike. What do you got?"
> 
> You have the joy of owning a French built KG281, enjoy it. Meanwhile I'll just lumber along on my second rate 585.


You know thats not what I said......


----------



## av8torjim

ewitz said:


> Even Time the last holdout of French manufacturers is building more models in Asia.


I believe Lapierre still makes all of its bikes in France. Mine was hand-built in Dijon.


----------

